# Location-based services vs GPS



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was reading through the kindle fire help pages on Amazon (Help: Navigating your kindle fire) and found this:

Location-Based Services:A compass icon will appear when your Kindle Fire HD is using Wi-Fi to estimate your location. This happens when you’re using a location-based application and have enabled Location-Based Services in Settings.

One of the big complaints of the "reviewers" has been the kindle HD's lack of GPS.  

Can someone please explain the difference between the two? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GPS actually talks to satellites.  I don't think the Fire will be able to do that, but it will be able to tell approximately where you are based on where the WiFi signal you're using is.  And with the 4G one, it should be able to triangulate from cell towers.  So, it's not going to be good enough to navigate by, but should be good enough to let you know whether or not there's, say, a gas station not too far away.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The HD 4G has GPS when connected to the cellular network. All cellular signals include GPS device-location signals (required by the FCC). The HD hardware enables the use of the GPS data by the device, therefore it is a real GPS-enabled device. All GPS enabled mobile phones also now include assisted GPS, which uses other location algorithms, including cell tower triangulation and the hardware included digital compass, to pinpoint a location if the satellite signal is not stable.

Ann's answer about WiFi is correct and applies to the HD 4G model if the cellular signal is turned off and wifi only is used.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is one company that provides location services with wifi.

http://www.skyhookwireless.com/location-technology/performance.php


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> GPS actually talks to satellites. I don't think the Fire will be able to do that, but it will be able to tell approximately where you are based on where the WiFi signal you're using is. And with the 4G one, it should be able to triangulate from cell towers. So, it's not going to be good enough to navigate by, but should be good enough to let you know whether or not there's, say, a gas station not too far away.


In a city or urban area iwth a lot of cell towers, in at least with my WiFi-only iPad version, this is definitely good enough to navigate by. The trick is to access the maps while in WiFi. On the iPad, the most recent maps stay in the app and I'm able to zoom out and back in within the current data, and the locater is quite accurate. We've used it on trips several times. It'll be interesting to me to see if the Fire works the same way.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

So that's how Google Sky Map works on my original Fire. I wondered about that since there's no actual GPS.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

I side loaded Google Earth and through Amazon App store loaded Nokia maps, and neither can find me despite my having location services turned on.  I've tried from 2 different wifi locations.  Does this mean I have a problem with mine?  I'm using the 7" HD (just to be clear in case this thread is still going when the other devices release).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just downloaded the MapQuest app.  It knows exactly where I am.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just downloaded the MapQuest app. It knows exactly where I am.


Very strange. So it found you without you typing in your address? So far I've tried 3 different maps and none can find me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  It was free on Amazon.  I searched for "Map" via the Fire app store. MapQuest was the first one listed.  I downloaded and installed it and opened it.  I'd previously said to enable location based stuff.*  When I opened it, it had a little car parked on the street right at our house.

Mind you, the "Arlington" of my screen name is Arlington, VA. . . .the place is lousy with cell towers and WiFi hotspots. . . . . . where are you?

The toggle for that can be found by swiping down to get the top bar menu, and tapping more.  Location-based Services is about 2/3 down the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

French said:


> Very strange. So it found you without you typing in your address? So far I've tried 3 different maps and none can find me.


Have you tried Mapquest? I just downloaded it on my original Fire, opened it up, and it opened to my location, or close enough....

There was a warning that it would be using cell locations since my Fire didn't have GPS and that it wouldn't be as accurate... (Edited to add warning text.)

"Since the Kindle Fire does not have a GPS unit, Voice Guided Navigation is not possible with your device. Never fear, you can rely on the same great driving directions MapQuest has provided for over a decade. We will even use nearby WiFi access points to approximate your current location to make the process a little bit easier."

Betsy


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Something is definitely amiss with mine.  I have Mapquest, I know for a fact the location services are enabled because I just tested turning them on and off again.  I'm in Owings Mills, MD in a well populated area.  

Do any of you have other maps installed like Google Earth or the Nokia maps?  

I'm getting concerned I have an issue with mine...

P.S. the GPS icon shows up in the status bar as well, it just never finds me (Google Earth anyway).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah. . . Owings Mills should be plenty populated.

Just tried Nokia. . . it thinks I'm in Massachusetts. . . .just inside I495 around Boston rather than just inside I495 around DC. . . . plus there doesn't seem to be any way to fix what it think is where I am.  AND it kicked off my bluetooth keyboard.  Yeah.  Not liking the Nokia maps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You sideloaded Google Earth? At least, I can't find it in the Amazon Appstore? If it's sideloaded, I wouldn't assume it's something wrong with the Fire.

At least on my original Fire, although MapQuest located me upon opening, Noka Maps didn't. So MapQuest doesn't locate you either? Hmmmm....

You may need to call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here. )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, yeah. . . Owings Mills should be plenty populated.
> 
> Just tried Nokia. . . it thinks I'm in Massachusetts. . . .just inside I495 around Boston rather than just inside I495 around DC. . . . plus there doesn't seem to be any way to fix what it think is where I am. AND it kicked off my bluetooth keyboard. Yeah. Not liking the Nokia maps.


I don't see an advantage to Nokia Maps over MapQuest. Especially on my antique Fire.  MapQuest shows satellite, traffic, etc. AND knows where I am.



Betsy


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You sideloaded Google Earth? At least, I can't find it in the Amazon Appstore? If it's sideloaded, I wouldn't assume it's something wrong with the Fire.
> 
> At least on my original Fire, although MapQuest located me upon opening, Noka Maps didn't. So MapQuest doesn't locate you either? Hmmmm....
> 
> ...


I do have Google Earth side loaded...and Nokia maps from the market. But sounds like it's very possible neither of those works. However I also have Mapquest on here now and that can't find me either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it Mapquest from Amazon or from elsewhere?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm satisfied with my Fire (it's actually my wife's Fire, I use the K3), but if there was a version that had an actual GPS, I'd buy it. It would be one less thing to lug around.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is it Mapquest from Amazon or from elsewhere?


Mapquest from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

French said:


> I do have Google Earth side loaded...and Nokia maps from the market. But sounds like it's very possible neither of those works. However I also have Mapquest on here now and that can't find me either.


There's a version of Nokia Maps available on Amazon. Have you tried that?

You also might try restarting the device....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Nokia Maps from Amazon was the one that thought I was in Massachusetts.

I'd go with Betsy's suggestion of restarting, and maybe toggle Wifi off and on, and see what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Nokia Maps from Amazon was the one that thought I was in Massachusetts.
> 
> I'd go with Betsy's suggestion of restarting, and maybe toggle Wifi off and on, and see what happens.


I know you tried it...I was wondering about French.

Interesting tidbit--when I connected with the WiFi at National Park Friday night, it switched my location on my iPad to Chicago....  I noticed it when I realized that my clock had reset to an hour earlier...

Betsy


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Something must be wrong.  I did a factory reset...which is a last ditch resort for me.  Mapquest still has me in a sea of blue and no matter how much I minimize I never see land.

Very disappointed.  Mapquest was the first thing I tried to install so it's not something else interferring with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting tidbit--when I connected with the WiFi at National Park Friday night, it switched my location on my iPad to Chicago....  I noticed it when I realized that my clock had reset to an hour earlier...
> 
> Betsy


Oh ho!

Maybe the problem has something to do with how the Wifi is broadcasting its location.

Though, again, Mapquest knew where I was and Nokia didn't. . . .so Nokia goes in the bin. 



French said:


> Something must be wrong. I did a factory reset...which is a last ditch resort for me. Mapquest still has me in a sea of blue and no matter how much I minimize I never see land.
> 
> Very disappointed. Mapquest was the first thing I tried to install so it's not something else interferring with it.


Might be a call to Kindle CS is in order then. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a new Fire HD on the way for Thursday delivery.  Bummer, but I had 2 other issues.  One I could overlook...I have some light bleed going on.  But I also have a popping speaker.  

So I guess now I wait for the next one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

French said:


> I have a new Fire HD on the way for Thursday delivery. Bummer, but I had 2 other issues. One I could overlook...I have some light bleed going on. But I also have a popping speaker.
> 
> So I guess now I wait for the next one.


Great news, actually! Amazon takes care of its customers! Let us know how the new one works!

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I just downloaded Map quest, opened it and it  immediately found me.  In the 4th largest city in the US!  Awesome!


Now for another Stupid Question of The Day... KFTT  - I get KF as Kindle Fire but what is TT?  Not that its important, just my curiosity getting the better of me. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KFTT=Kindle Fire TapaTalk?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep -- that's the default signature for the Fire HD in Tapatalk.  

You can customize it:  in Tapatalk, tap the 'More' icon at the upper right. Then settings and scroll down to Signature.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Now I feel really stupid. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're in good company.  

Betsy


----------

